# Why pay for patterns?



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

With so many patterns available for free, it has to be a special and unique pattern for me to even consider buying it and I usually don't. I'll never get to all the free ones in my lifetime! 

I don't think you are cheap, just frugal. There is a difference and I agree with how you feel.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have paid for the occasional pattern when I have really fallen in love with something, but I wouldn't pay $10 and especially wouldn't pay USD10 as that works out at over $14 here.

Given that I seldom make the same pattern twice, I am happy to scroll through the free patterns to find what I want or near enough to alter to get what I see in my mind's eye. I do sometimes buy a vintage pattern that is otherwise out of print (and seldom find errors in these!) but I am confident enough to work my way around the odd error in some of today's patterns.

But I'd rather spend the dosh on the yarn!


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

mixed feelings, not just about knitting patterns but patterns in general. I cringe when i see sewing patterns for 15-20 dollars. I realize there is a lot of time and talent going into the design whether it is for needlework or sewing but I have a hard time justifying the cost. Esp. since I may only make it once. It has to be pretty unique for me to shell out that much cash.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Recently, I wanted to make a basket weave baby blanket and couldn't find a pattern I liked...so, I searched in the stitch dictionary at http://knittingfool.com/Default.aspx for basket weave stitches and after finding the stitches that I wanted I made up my own pattern (borders, etc.). Finished the baby blanket today and I am really happy with the results.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> Recently, I wanted to make a basket weave baby blanket and couldn't find a pattern I liked...so, I searched in the stitch dictionary at http://knittingfool.com/Default.aspx for basket weave stitches and after finding the stitches that I wanted I made up my own pattern (borders, etc.). Finished the baby blanket today and I am really happy with the results.


And a designer is born! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

If it is really something I can't live without knitting I will pay for the pattern. What annoys me though are paid patterns with many mistakes in them. I really would expect the pattern to have been tested for mistakes.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I've collected a zillion free patterns, but now and again, I see one I either _must_ have that isn't free, or is just obviously unique and had a lot of time and imagination put into it.

I usually won't pay a ton, but the one exception was $10 for a spectacular Doctor Who double knit scarf. It had to take so much time putting together the 10 detailed charts, and I love both Doctor Who and double knitting. (My avatar is the start of the scarf - one of ten charts done! :sm02:.)

I think we're spoiled with the Internet, because it used to be rare to not have to buy patterns one wanted.


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I've collected a zillion free patterns, but now and again, I see one I either _must_ have that isn't free, or is just obviously unique and had a lot of time and imagination put into it.
> 
> I usually won't pay a ton, but the one exception was $10 for a spectacular Doctor Who double knit scarf. It had to take so much time putting together the 10 detailed charts, and I love both Doctor Who and double knitting. (My avatar is the start of the scarf - one of ten charts done! :sm02:.)
> 
> I think we're spoiled with the Internet, because it used to be rare to not have to buy patterns one wanted.


Love Dr. Who.... but isn't his scarf just stripes? Or is it specific colors? Anyway, it's a lot of knitting!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

books said:


> Love Dr. Who.... but isn't his scarf just stripes? Or is it specific colors? Anyway, it's a lot of knitting!


Different one. See my avatar.

Edit: Name of the Doctor


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

I understand your thoughts, Books; but, I do buy patterns on Ravelry. Usually they range more in the $5 to $6 range and some less. Often the same designer will treat to a free pattern which I appreciate. 
I feel the Designer deserves some compensation for the work they put into creating a design and putting it into a followable pattern format. It is no different than my asking a price for the scrubbies and dishcloths that I sell. A pattern that is both well written and includes a chart form if appropriate is worth a small price to me. Most of the Designers are also available for help should you have a question. Our KP designers are really great. Anyone who purchases a Dee O'Keefe pattern has raved about the experience knitting. I also see many Gypsycream creations. I won State Fair ribbons with a pattern from Oge as well as one of Dee's. It is hard to name all without leaving someone out. I just purchased a pattern by a fairly new member here, Top Tier Knits, who has shown us some beautiful knitting too. So, I would say I use free patterns also, but paying someone for their work is very acceptable, and worth it, to me


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have lots of FREE patterns, but I also have a lot of "old pattern books", which I prefer, as there seems to be fewer mistakes in these books.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I just checked my DropBox "Purchases Patterns" directory, and I have so many that I wish I'd never looked!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thank you for the great link!!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I've not purchased a pattern...yet. I do have a couple of books with crochet stitches that have patterns in them though, does that count? They're just inexpensive little books that I used before getting online and access to waaaaay too much enablement....oops!.....I mean help and encouragement. That said my Ravelry library shows 976 purchased patterns, mostly knit and some crochet, and there are more that I got free that are now paid. I actually have used a few of them.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3351033/1-25


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I prefer to buy knitting books with lots of patterns in them as then I feel I'm really getting my money's worth. Yes, I know the patterns come with a few errors but I know how to look for them before I start so they are still worth it. However it doesn't stop me from buying that individual pattern I just have to have either...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I do purchase patterns if it is something I like and want to knit. I tend to find a pattern, buy a yarn to use, then make it.
I don't have a stash of yarn and I do reuse patterns if I really like them especially baby designs. I am more than happy to pay for a designers hard work I am not great with the knitting math involved with designing my own beyond using a basic design and changing the stitch used or slight alterations. I also use free patterns that I like as well.
I only buy knitting pattern books if there are quite a few patterns I would use.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

books said:


> I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


I mostly use free patterns or those from magazines. However, I do occasionally buy a download but I don't think I have ever spent more than $10 at a time. My rule is: if I buy it I MUST make it up!!! (There are currently 5 in my list ... :sm09: )


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Oh my goodness, what a great jackpot with this site. My Birthday is coming up and I feel I was just given my first gift . Thanks so much for sharing a real gem of patterns. Hope others take the time to view this site and see all the amazing free magazines with tons of patterns. I have saved it to my long long list of others. Hugs Davena


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

designers need to live too, I am pretty sure they like to eat. If I find a purchase pattern I like I won't hesitate to pay $5-$8 for one. I have bought books that are $25. only to end up liking one or two patterns well enough to make. Since I can afford to eat I like to help out others a bit too.


----------



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

I have bought and used free patterns both. In general, paid patterns SHOULD be better written and error free; and free patterns tend to be more brief and sparse in the direction. However, there are some awesome free patterns out there, such as the citron scarf and buttonbox vest. And I have paid for some duds in the past. can't win them all!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/citron
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/buttonbox

It is psychological, but I would gravitate towards a paid pattern when I am using expensive yarn.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't pay $10 for a pattern shawl. Not in a million years, it's just... well, not priced right.
I would, possibly, pay half and less for some pattern if I am for some reason just in love with it... Not very likely, because I do make my own patterns, but I had bought some wire work patterns, so... who knows. Perhaps in the beginning... I was too young than - and there weren't any patterns to buy, just magazines, but non the less...


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

books said:


> I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


I agree!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

jvallas said:


> I've collected a zillion free patterns, but now and again, I see one I either _must_ have that isn't free, or is just obviously unique and had a lot of time and imagination put into it.
> 
> I usually won't pay a ton, ...
> 
> I think we're spoiled with the Internet, because it used to be rare to not have to buy patterns one wanted.


I so appreciate those who create new patterns, that I don't mind spending some money occasionally. And those patterns I don't share for free. I like to protect my designers!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> Thank you for the great link!!!


Yes, thanks!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Having once spent $12 for a glossy printed pattern because it was just the right pattern for the gift I wanted to make, I became more willing to buy pattern books. So now I have a good library of those, and I enjoy them. I think I browsed through all of them when I was laid up last winter, and that was fun. I also knit multiple patterns from them (or favorite ones multiple times). I have bought some at full price and others on resale, and my husband has given me some as gifts. Do I still look at patterns online? Of course. But I'm more likely to use the ones I have in the house or pick up on yarn crawls.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Since I'm on a fixed income, I rarely pay for knitting patterns & I have tons of free patterns already. It has to have that 'wow' factor for me before I'll buy one & won't pay more than $5. I agree with klrober about buying books instead as you do get more patterns for your money. I also never pay full price for a knitting book. I usually look through the big selection of books at my local Jo-Ann's & then use a 40% coupon for a knit book I really want. I won't buy a book unless there are at least 5 projects I really, really want to make. For a magazine, it must be at least 3 projects. I also prefer to look through the books/magazines & read the patterns first to see how they're written before I buy. The patterns today have so much errata that it's a main reason why I rarely consider paying for one. I've gotten in the habit of looking for errata before I start a complicated pattern. Also, I find a lot of the same books at my local library that I see at the bookstore.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I buy patterns on Ravelry but not other sites. I also design my own patterns and know just how much time and effort is involved. That's the main reason I've not published mine yet. The designers deserve every penny they get. The most I've paid for a pattern was $14 but it's a very involved short row pattern and well worth the price. Usually I'll pay up to $7 for a pattern but most are around the $6 mark. I seldom follow a pattern unless I'm test knitting for a designer and generally buy patterns as a guide and inspiration not to actually knit them

I'm not a fan of buying books because in the past only one pattern spoke to me so IMO end of the day it works out more expensive buying a book.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deshka said:


> designers need to live too, I am pretty sure they like to eat. If I find a purchase pattern I like I won't hesitate to pay $5-$8 for one. I have bought books that are $25. only to end up liking one or two patterns well enough to make. Since I can afford to eat I like to help out others a bit too.


I like your thinking!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm happy to pay for a pattern if I really like it. eg Gypsycream and Rainebo toy patterns - I haven't seen better ones free. I bought the Hitofude pattern (which cost peanuts) because the construction and style of it is like nothing I'd seen before. I recently bought a vest pattern because I just couldn't find the right one free. I buy baby shawl patterns too. I'm currently finishing off a maybebabydesigns circular shawl which I paid for. I also use a lot of free ones but I like to support designers too. I'd say all the patterns I buy are reasonably priced.

ETA - I've never paid as much as $10.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Patterns and Yarn are creeping up price wise.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, thank you very much for the link!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a lot of free patterns, but I still find myself buying a pattern or two now and then. Sometimes it's just so cute, I can't resist!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with designers making a living off their patterns. I think the best way to undrstand this is you write a pattern then look at how much you should get paid for your time and effort. Then you have to knit it and find people to also knit it so any errors can be fixed. Now after that you need people to like your pattern well enough to buy. 
It's pretty tough making a living from patterns that are to be sold.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot Marcia1767. That link is like a gold mine. So many beautiful patterns. I appreciate your thought for sharing the link with us. 


Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thank you so much for this link...I can see there will be very little knitting done this weekend????I have already found some that I have and some that I want. Awesome link.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I love all the free patterns on the net, but a professional pattern designer will have to live of his work. So I sure don't mind buying patterns even though I don't do it much.
There may occasionally be errors in paid patterns, but as long as it's just one or two that's something I can live with. Pattern tester might be people that are already accomplished knitters and might instinctively read the pattern the correct way where others will stumble. As long as you receive help by the designer I would say, that's ok.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I guess I have the chicken bug as well you know cheap cheap cheap, but I recently paid for a pattern and was so disheartened by all the mistakes. I just finished a toddler sweater and in the directions for the sleeves it says to decrease as follows but nothing follows. It didn't even say how many stitches you were to decrease in total. I had to guess at it and I think the cuffs are a bit larger than they should be Very Frustrating indeed.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

My biggest issue with Paris patterns on Ravelry or elsewhere is the errors in them. I won't buy another one ever because one fine too many I've bought a pattern that had errors or was so totally confusing I had to give up on it.

The designers really need to make sure a pattern is correct and instructions clear.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I do buy knitting books but they are used copies on Amazon and well worth the money (sometimes as little as a penny) and a yearly subscription to vogue knitting..but I do agree..FREE is Good


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, wish they had machine knitting magazines here!



Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I usually go for the free ones, but something very different, I'll pay for, only fair, and happy to do so to the really innovative designers. I see a lot of paid for patterns that do not look in the slightest bit innovative, more copies of something else. I definitely won't buy them. I don't pay a huge amount though. Only once had a paid-for, impossible to knit item, about which the designer was dismissive of my ability to knit. Grrrrr


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I usually go for the free ones, but something very different, I'll pay for, only fair, and happy to do so to the really innovative designers. I see a lot of paid for patterns that do not look in the slightest bit innovative, more copies of something else. I definitely won't buy them. I don't pay a huge amount though. Only once had a paid-for, impossible to knit item, about which the designer was dismissive of my ability to knit. Grrrrr


 I doubt it was your ability to knit but more your ability to interpret her directions.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am 100% with you....Thanks for your kind words towards designers, they work so hard and for that they get 6.00? I sure admire their creative minds because I do not have one creative bone in me. I love Dee O'Keefe patterns and best yet, that you can send her a message and she responds asap and helps you with any "problem" you might be having. Can't beat that!!!


cspaen34 said:


> I understand your thoughts, Books; but, I do buy patterns on Ravelry. Usually they range more in the $5 to $6 range and some less. Often the same designer will treat to a free pattern which I appreciate.
> I feel the Designer deserves some compensation for the work they put into creating a design and putting it into a followable pattern format. It is no different than my asking a price for the scrubbies and dishcloths that I sell. A pattern that is both well written and includes a chart form if appropriate is worth a small price to me. Most of the Designers are also available for help should you have a question. Our KP designers are really great. Anyone who purchases a Dee O'Keefe pattern has raved about the experience knitting. I also see many Gypsycream creations. I won State Fair ribbons with a pattern from Oge as well as one of Dee's. It is hard to name all without leaving someone out. I just purchased a pattern by a fairly new member here, Top Tier Knits, who has shown us some beautiful knitting too. So, I would say I use free patterns also, but paying someone for their work is very acceptable, and worth it, to me


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

books said:


> I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


I have only once paid for a pattern. My opinion is similar to yours.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

If I have something specific in mind and find it at a reasonable price I will buy it rather than take a lot of time to try to find it free and then it's not close to what I want.


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


OMG! I may never buy another pattern. This is a goldmine. Thank you for the link. I hope everyone here clicks on this one. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thanks for the link. 
I also have lots of free patterns but also don't mind paying for a pattern when it is something special that I really like. A lot of work goes into creating a pattern and it is not unreasonable to want some compensation for that.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


I just joined the internet archive which gives access to many libraries and also has a magazine section. By joining, you can download a complete issue. I just did so in pdf format. Great site. THANK YOU


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I will purchase patterns if it is something I like and want to knit.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks to Marcia1767 for the link. I'm with Books most of the time but would also agree that sometimes it is worth paying for something special-- but probably not $10. I've designed and written patterns in younger years and know it is very time consuming, esp if you test the pattern.  And I've used a few patterns with mistakes, both paid and free. 

Some perspective-- when I started seriously knitting (babies, etc) I was being paid around $1 an hour for working. My yarn was around $1, pattern books also around that price and I remember paying that and more for individual patterns at the LYS. Even minimum wage now is nearing $8 and most earn more. Maybe patterns aren't that high.

Good post, Books!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> If it is really something I can't live without knitting I will pay for the pattern. What annoys me though are paid patterns with many mistakes in them. I really would expect the pattern to have been tested for mistakes.


I feel the same. If I really want a particular pattern, I will pay up to $10. But what annoys me is when patterns ( from same designer) that have existed for quite a while go from say $3.50 to $6.00 or even $7.00.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> I understand your thoughts, Books; but, I do buy patterns on Ravelry. Usually they range more in the $5 to $6 range and some less. Often the same designer will treat to a free pattern which I appreciate.
> I feel the Designer deserves some compensation for the work they put into creating a design and putting it into a followable pattern format. It is no different than my asking a price for the scrubbies and dishcloths that I sell. A pattern that is both well written and includes a chart form if appropriate is worth a small price to me. Most of the Designers are also available for help should you have a question. Our KP designers are really great. Anyone who purchases a Dee O'Keefe pattern has raved about the experience knitting. I also see many Gypsycream creations. I won State Fair ribbons with a pattern from Oge as well as one of Dee's. It is hard to name all without leaving someone out. I just purchased a pattern by a fairly new member here, Top Tier Knits, who has shown us some beautiful knitting too. So, I would say I use free patterns also, but paying someone for their work is very acceptable, and worth it, to me


I agree with all that you have said. I do both free and paid but sometimes a pattern "grabs" me and I will buy it. I do feel designers deserve to me compensated for their hard work of birthing a beautiful design.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

books said:


> I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


Most, if not all, of those expensive patterns are just variations using stitches you know. If you've been a crocheter or knitter long enough, you could just make adjustments to patterns you know and have your own "special designer" pattern. So many generous souls out there share free patterns on their websites or blogs, too. Beginners or advanced, there are many lovely creative designs coming from them. Ravelry and other sites do have the option to click on Free Patterns. This is not to demean our talented designers who work out written patterns and charts for sale. For those on a budget, the free patterns are gems. Another situation, often discussed here, is that it is not unusual for some of those patterns you pay for to have errors.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

i will definitely pay for patterns. I won't pay for a "pattern" that is written by an amateur who is trying to sell directions for a garter stitch scarf, for example. There are wonderful, professional designers out there who write great patterns for the non-creative types like me.

When someone has spent months writing and charting lace, for example, and the having others test-knit for them, I certainly am willing to pay for their efforts! And I will NOT pass that pattern on for free! I am willing to refer friends to my source, but that's as far as I will go. Designers need to eat, too.


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

I do not pay for patterns simply because I have too many projects in work to get started on another. My attention span is that of a gnat, therefore I have to focus on those. There are so many items in my queue I can not justify the cost. For example, I started a crochet wedding ring quilt 2 years ago and still am not half way through it. I get bored or distracted and have to put it away for awhile. I love working on it but I have too many other things that intrude on my crochet time. This is also one of those things that cannot be done easily in public. It takes a measure of concentration for me.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

berigora said:


> I mostly use free patterns or those from magazines. However, I do occasionally buy a download but I don't think I have ever spent more than $10 at a time. My rule is: if I buy it I MUST make it up!!! (There are currently 5 in my list ... :sm09: )


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

cspaen34 said:


> I understand your thoughts, Books; but, I do buy patterns on Ravelry. Usually they range more in the $5 to $6 range and some less. Often the same designer will treat to a free pattern which I appreciate.
> I feel the Designer deserves some compensation for the work they put into creating a design and putting it into a followable pattern format. It is no different than my asking a price for the scrubbies and dishcloths that I sell. A pattern that is both well written and includes a chart form if appropriate is worth a small price to me. Most of the Designers are also available for help should you have a question. Our KP designers are really great. Anyone who purchases a Dee O'Keefe pattern has raved about the experience knitting. I also see many Gypsycream creations. I won State Fair ribbons with a pattern from Oge as well as one of Dee's. It is hard to name all without leaving someone out. I just purchased a pattern by a fairly new member here, Top Tier Knits, who has shown us some beautiful knitting too. So, I would say I use free patterns also, but paying someone for their work is very acceptable, and worth it, to me


Gypsycream's patterns are beautiful and uniquely her own...hugable critters...and well written. She has a team test her patterns, too. In addition, she corresponds with her clients and answers any questions they have. Not all those who put patterns for sale out there do that.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I am also cheap (and proud of it!) I confess, though, that I do occasionally break my vow never to pay for one again. Here is one that I have made 8 times, and at $7 it was very well worth every penny.

http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ch10e-baby-poncho-pdf

Good heavens! Here I am posting to say I agree with the (general) policy of using free patterns, and end up by leading all of you into temptation! ????


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

bakrmom said:


> mixed feelings, not just about knitting patterns but patterns in general. I cringe when i see sewing patterns for 15-20 dollars. I realize there is a lot of time and talent going into the design whether it is for needlework or sewing but I have a hard time justifying the cost. Esp. since I may only make it once. It has to be pretty unique for me to shell out that much cash.


I found a needle stitching store yesterday---has CXS, ribbon embroidery, wool applique, etc. I saw a few patterns I liked and was amazed to see the price--$15 and up. I haven't bought a CXS pattern in quite a while, but the price was an absolute shock to me. I used to buy them for one third that price. And that was just the pattern. Kits started at $100!!!! :sm06:


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Get patterns for free and use your money to buy more yarn.


----------



## Meg59 (Sep 29, 2015)

I too have been thankful for the free patterns and I also buy ones that 
I am really fond of. What I object to is when the designer of the pattern copy writes it and objects to you selling the finished item on the Internet. I can understand the objection to the selling of the pattern, but if we are honest many of the patterns are an abdaptation of other patterns. So are there a lot of infringements of copywrite being sold as there own?

I am interested in what others think of this..


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently paid $5.50 for the Waiting for Rain shawl and bought the book Curls for $14.90. My only excuse is that I was smitten. These patterns are not/will not gather dust.
. . .
I believe there are designers who deserve every penny they get because their patterns reflect a great understanding of the craft and the foundations of design. We see their work and our minds register "quality".
As for the ridiculously simple and the poorly executed patterns for sale, I like to play a game called "Multiply the cost of the designer's pattern by the number of projects knitted on Ravelry". It is sometimes astounding how much money was sent their way.
. . .
Great post. Great links. Great opinions.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thank you for this link. It is amazing!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

books said:


> I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


No, not cheap, just using that which is made available, in the most economical way. I usually use free patterns, but I will pay for a pattern if I absolutely love it. When I first started knitting, there were no, or very few, free patterns. But pattern books were a reasonable price. I had an almost complete collection of Simplicity knitting pattern booklets which had patterns for everything from afghans to a 4 piece "suit" that I knitted for my mother. Unfortunately, they have been lost, and I have not been able to find any copies of them. _Those_ I would happily pay for again.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Just yesterday there was a post on Paradise about a problem with a paid pattern. I believe more people have problems with paid for patterns than free ones. Often cannot get help with paid for patterns as others cannot see the pattern. 
I like looking at all the free patterns, comparing them, and then decide which pattern is best. Often combine two or three patterns.
I do buy a few patterns,but very few. They have to be extra special.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Funny you should ask that question, Books. I recently paid $14 and change for The Wonderful Wallaby and once it arrived, asked myself .... why? lol


----------



## Sinkingvalley (Aug 23, 2011)

The local library is a great place to search for knitting books and new ideas. There are knitting groups in several local libraries and knitting friends enjoying sharing patterns and their techniques for stitches and directions. Great groups!


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

I very rarely buy a pattern, but must say that I believe that those who put the patterns out for sale are entitled to charge for them. If the purchasers could come up with the pattern themselves, they would not be looking for a pattern. Especially those individuals who make a living using their knitting skills are entitled to make money. By law in some cases. Plumbers, electricians, carpenters, etc. don't give away their services. Why should the professional knitters.

We run into the same things with copies of music. Some people think it's okay to get hold of a tune and spread it among everyone in the group even though it has been copyrighted and has a printed message on it that it is not to be distributed freely. If one doesn't want to buy a pattern, they they should come up with what they want themselves.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I buy patterns all the time. I think it's a disease I'm suffering from. I also have quite a large stash of yarn. I don't think if I live to be 200 I will ever use all the patterns or yarn! When I am gone and they are sorting through my things it will just confirm that I was slightly unhinged. However if I didn't knit I would be completely unhinged!!


----------



## pugmomma1951 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the link. I have bookmarked it also.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

i always look for free patterns, but did buy one last month for a child's sweater. Started knitting it and decided I didn't like it.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I am agree, why paid for it when you have too many free and beautiful....better i used my money to buy the yarn...


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Since I mostly knit toys (ratties or puppies at the moment), I will sometimes buy a pattern just so I can have a variety. First, I'll look for the free ones, then I'll look for our designer friends that are on here. When funds allow, I try to purchase at least one or two from them because I want to be supportive and they have some pretty darn cute patterns!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have stopped subscribing to all my knit/crochet magazines because I have the same philosophy - why pay for something when you can get it for free. I have printed off so many patterns, that I go through them every so often and get rid of those I do not or will not have the time to make. I totally agree with not paying for something that we can get free - and a lot of patterns are the same thing.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I buy a reasonably priced pattern when it demonstrates a new technique that I would like to learn or solves a problem I've had for which I could not find any other solution. I chalk it up as an educational expense, like taking a class at an LYS.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I must be a real snob because I pay for patterns and I use good quality yarns and fibers. It takes knowledge and skill to design a pattern - particularly an intricate shawl. I have done it and appreciate the work and skill that go into it. My hands and my heart both know the feel of good fiber and know when they are knitting with the cheap plastic sleeve people require. I quit knitting for those people long ago.

That being said, if a good quality free pattern comes to my attention, I will use it, too.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

cspaen34 said:


> I understand your thoughts, Books; but, I do buy patterns on Ravelry. Usually they range more in the $5 to $6 range and some less. Often the same designer will treat to a free pattern which I appreciate.
> I feel the Designer deserves some compensation for the work they put into creating a design and putting it into a followable pattern format. It is no different than my asking a price for the scrubbies and dishcloths that I sell. A pattern that is both well written and includes a chart form if appropriate is worth a small price to me. Most of the Designers are also available for help should you have a question. Our KP designers are really great. Anyone who purchases a Dee O'Keefe pattern has raved about the experience knitting. I also see many Gypsycream creations. I won State Fair ribbons with a pattern from Oge as well as one of Dee's. It is hard to name all without leaving someone out. I just purchased a pattern by a fairly new member here, Top Tier Knits, who has shown us some beautiful knitting too. So, I would say I use free patterns also, but paying someone for their work is very acceptable, and worth it, to me


I think it is right to pay for someone's work. Some people make their living this way and some people are saving for their children's college, or maybe on a fixed income and the money they make by creating patterns allowed them to eat out occasionally. While I appreciate free patterns, I look upon them as a gift, but when I see a pattern I want to knit, I pay for it because the designer deserves payment.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I've purchased a few only to find that I change them so much the idea is still there but it's now my design.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thank you so much for that link it is an amazing find.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


What a great site! I may not put down my IPad all day!!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


 Thanks for the interesting link. As I am retired and have to watch my expenses, I'm one who is very appreciative of free patterns. Back in the day, when income was less of an issue, I paid for many patterns, and felt good to contribute such a small amount to pay the designer. As for sewing patterns, I had not had to purchase any for years, and went with my sister who was looking for some for her granddaughter.....and I went into shock. $18 to $25. for a thin tissue paper pattern....but then I saw the sign.....all Simplicity patterns were on sale for $1. each. I now have 5 new, current slacks, tops and jacket patterns. Yay, me.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I do buy patterns if it the one I want as I feel it supports our craft. Having said that, I am not sure I would pay $10 for a pattern..


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Irene1 said:


> i will definitely pay for patterns. I won't pay for a "pattern" that is written by an amateur who is trying to sell directions for a garter stitch scarf, for example. There are wonderful, professional designers out there who write great patterns for the non-creative types like me.
> 
> When someone has spent months writing and charting lace, for example, and the having others test-knit for them, I certainly am willing to pay for their efforts! And I will NOT pass that pattern on for free! I am willing to refer friends to my source, but that's as far as I will go. Designers need to eat, too.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

When I first started knitting, I didn't know about Ravelry but I found a great website with all the free patterns I could ever want. www.knitting.about.com. Clearly written instructions, many different stitch patterns. I have very few paid patterns and the most I paid for one was $10. 

The "sock queen" at the LYS suggested a pattern book with every kind of sock you could think of. I found it on eBay for half price, free shipping.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It,s easy to make your own patterns, draw a shape, do the math


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


There goes my morning. I'll be sitting here looking through all the patterns. What fun! Thanks Marcia 1767.

:sm24:


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


 Thank you so much. This is the greatest link ever. :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## KnitFiend (Jan 23, 2015)

jvallas said:


> I've collected a zillion free patterns, but now and again, I see one I either _must_ have that isn't free, or is just obviously unique and had a lot of time and imagination put into it.
> 
> I usually won't pay a ton, but the one exception was $10 for a spectacular Doctor Who double knit scarf. It had to take so much time putting together the 10 detailed charts, and I love both Doctor Who and double knitting. (My avatar is the start of the scarf - one of ten charts done! :sm02:.)
> 
> I think we're spoiled with the Internet, because it used to be rare to not have to buy patterns one wanted.


I, too, bought the Dr. Who pattern. It was my first double knitting project. It was the most expensive pattern I have ever bought. Like you, I thought that the amount of work that went into it made the expense acceptable. Here's mine: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Chris8154/the-name-of-the-doctor-double-knit-scarf

I also find with the internet that it makes it too easy to buy/download a pattern without thinking about it. The plus side of that, though, is it is nice to be able to buy just the one pattern you want instead of having to buy a whole book or magazine for only one pattern.

My pattern library is probably 70% free patterns and 30% paid. I try to set a $5.00 limit on paid patterns - though that price seems to be disappearing. It has to be really different for me to pay more. My problem is I tend to be an impulse buyer. I see it, buy it, then sometimes regret it. I'm training myself to put a pattern I like in my Ravelry cart and then wait a while before actually buying it to see if I still feel the same way about it.


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thanks so much for the link. This is a Fantastic site.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think there are so many one-shot 'designers' that are offering free patterns that there may be a tendency to forget the amount of planning and execution that is involved in more complicated designs. It takes a lot of work to design patterns for publication in magazines and to make a living at it. If your passion is knitting for charity, there are more than enough free patterns. If you want something unique, then paying for the pattern is the way to go. As an example, one would not expect to see Dee O'Keefe, OGE Designs, or Gypsycream make all of their patterns free. Their patterns are unique and well-written and show the dedication and passion involved.


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the website. I am frugal too but the research of 
patterns I can read before attempting to knit.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

roseknit said:


> It,s easy to make your own patterns, draw a shape, do the math


I'm afraid I disagree with that. Some of us are just not able to create a perfect pattern. Adjust, yes, but not design from scratch.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I am 100% with you....Thanks for your kind words towards designers, they work so hard and for that they get 6.00? I sure admire their creative minds because I do not have one creative bone in me. I love Dee O'Keefe patterns and best yet, that you can send her a message and she responds asap and helps you with any "problem" you might be having. Can't beat that!!!


Thanks for your sharing your positive experience also! 
Yes, Dee is right there with help. I find her group on Ravelry are all very informative too. Reading input on each shawl pattern by the different members is a learning experience. I learned better blocking techniques. If I had a question regarding yarn substituting, Dee was right there for me. I feel her patterns have been worth far more than what I paid. This is something not available with the magazines I have purchased. Books I occasionally purchase but usually check out, free, at our local library system.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thank you for the link. I didn't know that you can get the magazines for free. Amazing.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Meg59 said:


> I too have been thankful for the free patterns and I also buy ones that
> I am really fond of. What I object to is when the designer of the pattern copy writes it and objects to you selling the finished item on the Internet. I can understand the objection to the selling of the pattern, but if we are honest many of the patterns are an abdaptation of other patterns. So are there a lot of infringements of copywrite being sold as there own?
> 
> I am interested in what others think of this..


I don't see why a designer should object to you selling your work; it might be their pattern but you have bought the materials and put the time and effort into turning it into a garment.

As an analogy: you pay an architect to draw a house plan for you to self-build. Can he put a clause into his contract telling you that because it is his design you are not allowed to sell the house later?

Definitely a tricky one! What do designers think?


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

So how do I get the pages big enough to read


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

KnitFiend said:


> I, too, bought the Dr. Who pattern. It was my first double knitting project. It was the most expensive pattern I have ever bought. Like you, I thought that the amount of work that went into it made the expense acceptable. Here's mine: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Chris8154/the-name-of-the-doctor-double-knit-scarf
> 
> I also find with the internet that it makes it too easy to buy/download a pattern without thinking about it. The plus side of that, though, is it is nice to be able to buy just the one pattern you want instead of having to buy a whole book or magazine for only one pattern.
> 
> My pattern library is probably 70% free patterns and 30% paid. I try to set a $5.00 limit on paid patterns - though that price seems to be disappearing. It has to be really different for me to pay more. My problem is I tend to be an impulse buyer. I see it, buy it, then sometimes regret it. I'm training myself to put a pattern I like in my Ravelry cart and then wait a while before actually buying it to see if I still feel the same way about it.


Wow! Congratulations on your accomplishment. Now, I could never, ever... sit down, design, figure the math, etc, etc, in a million years. No talent in that department! Even ordinary knitting math challenges me. Well worth paying the price of pattern. Thanks for sharing your link page.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Certainly it's fine to choose free patterns, but I also believe pattern designers have earned their small incomes. Isn't that why we depend on others to design the things we knit?


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

When I hear complaints about the price of _anything_, I like to reply, "Yes, and bread used to cost ten cents a loaf. And I made $2.00 an hour!" The price of everything is going up and up lol Do I like free patterns? You bet! But I love, love, love the wealth of patterns (free and paid) available today. So many imaginative, involved patterns are being published today that never would have made it to a book or magazine. And since many of them are downloads, the designer can easily change the mistakes that are found in an instant unlike the print pattern which is there forever. 
I couldn't even have imagined Ravelry back then - a place where you can find somebody's project for just about any pattern, with notes on how it worked out, what yarn/thread/needles/hook were used, how much it too. All of this adds enormously to the "value" of a pattern. When I add a project to my page, I try to make sure to add some personal info that might benefit the next user of the same pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

[I agree. What might be easy for one person is not easy for everyone. Others may be able to do things that are hard for the first person.
quote=trish2222]I'm afraid I disagree with that. Some of us are just not able to create a perfect pattern. Adjust, yes, but not design from scratch.[/quote]


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't pay for patterns either; there are so many that are free and nice. I can appreciate the designer's need to make a living, but I haven't found any pattern that outstanding that I would pay for it.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


What a FABULOUS resource, Marcia !!!! Thanks so much for posting it. Whenever I'm bored (really?? I said that???) I can scan your reference to my heart's content !!!

Thanks again...
...gloria


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

books said:


> I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


i'm with you. The only pattern I have paid for in the last 15 or more years is the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern/booklet (Ravelry for only $1.00 ... and that is the best dollar I ever spent)... I have tons of patterns on my hard drive... saved on Ravelry, on my phone.... Socks, hats, mitts, baby things, toys, sweaters, etc. all free. If it is not free, it is not one I need.


----------



## cindylee60 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've tried designing and i can't do it. I have one project that turned out and I forgot to keep track of my notes, so that pattern's gone lol! What i want to do is knit lace, I don't want to design. so yeah, I'll pay for a pattern...in fact most of my patterns have been paid for. I've paid lots for a pattern....I'll even pay $30 for a pattern...like this one!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/four-seasons-summer-symphony-wedding-ring-shawl


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jemima said:


> Patterns and Yarn are creeping up price wise.


Is there anything that isn't?


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I know some who are willing and able to spend without thought of the expense. I however consider myself a thrifty self sufficient person without a lot of spare cash. What I do spend is time, time to find just the right pattern and yarn. Recently I did purchase, just $5, a pattern for a throw to make a wedding gift. It was just what I wanted and I had rejected many, many others before making the purchase.
Just yesterday, I began a search for knit patterns for play food. It will be a gift to my son and daughter-in-laws family, our grandkids. I mention this because I have been thinking and listening and reading to come up with a gift idea to celebrate the adoption of two children. I did not want to give a gift to each of the 2 adoptees but rather a gift to the family to last for years to come. As the children including #3 the already big brother use these toys i hope it will remind them of being a family and sharing with family. i intend on adding to this gift in the future, an apple here a banana there, subtle reminders of the importance of family and sharing. In my mind my gift has to unique and memorable. That is me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Parschwab said:


> I do not pay for patterns simply because I have too many projects in work to get started on another. My attention span is that of a gnat, therefore I have to focus on those. There are so many items in my queue I can not justify the cost. For example, I started a *crochet wedding ring quilt* 2 years ago and still am not half way through it. I get bored or distracted and have to put it away for awhile. I love working on it but I have too many other things that intrude on my crochet time. This is also one of those things that cannot be done easily in public. It takes a measure of concentration for me.


This one? http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/wedding-ring-quilt, or another?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Oh my gosh, how will I find the time. Wonderful link to a world of knitting. Thank you for this.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

I understand your point, unless you count buying books or magazines that include patterns, I can't really justify paying for a pattern. I have a treasured copy of Barbara Walkers book that I have used for years to make scarves, afghans, shawls, etc. [My library was going to toss it out, I petitioned to buy it; they ended up giving it to me. I think I was the only one who ever borrowed it. ] I agree, with all the free pattern websites, i.e. ravelry, knitting fool, even lion brand and red heart (yarnspirations?), and so many more, it would have to be a really special pattern to entice me to buy it. Sometimes when I see a pattern for sale, I've seen a very similar free pattern, or the basic stitch pattern in one of my books. I will admit, the visual of the finished product inspires me to create my own. I do understand charging for patterns though, for example, Designs by Emily has some amazing dishcloth patterns that must have taken quite some time to design, work out, and write; they are usually less than $3 which seems more than fair.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

If there is a pattern that I really love that I can't find something else that will do I'll buy it but not for $10.00. Maybe $6.00 but no more than that. I bought some knitting pattern books that have a lot of patterns in it that I really like for $15.00 so $10.00 is a little bit too much.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I don't pay for many patterns but occasionally I see a pattern that I just can't live without, like the shawl I am knitting now. I is call d Lace Eater and it was so unusual I just had to make it. It has been a challenge but only 9 more rows to go. Yea! Even at that it was less then 6.00. I don't know if I could justify 10.00 unless I was going to make a lot of the item to sell.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JennieG said:


> ...When I add a project to my page, I try to make sure to add some personal info that might benefit the next user of the same pattern.


For which, I thank you! It's disappointing to see so many with no notes at all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindylee60 said:


> ...I'll even pay $30 for a pattern...like this one!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/four-seasons-summer-symphony-wedding-ring-shawl


Awesome!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

books said:


> I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


books-I find, the average price I pay for a single pattern is $5.00-$7.00. Still, when adding up all the patterns I've bought over the years, it adds up. Nowadays, when I see a $ pattern I like, I look for a similar free pattern and make the adjustments. Only if I can't find a similar free pattern do I buy the $ pattern. That works pretty well for me and helps keep the spending down. Denise


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

I will pay for a pattern that I love if I need one to use up some of my stash. Otherwise it's free patterns for me.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thank you for posting this what a great site.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

roseknit said:


> It,s easy to make your own patterns, draw a shape, do the math


Some of us, me among them, are somewhat math-challenged. If it's a flat item, no problem. Shaped or fitted? No way!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Like many others, I love a free pattern and there are tons available. Having said that, I really don't mind paying for a pattern if it is something I love or by a designer I love. I usually only make something once or maybe twice so will generally not pay more than the $5 range for a pattern.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


What an amazing array of knitting magazines! Thank you for the link. Now that I've let all my magazine subscriptions expire this will be an enjoyable way to still leaf through them and a lot more.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

While there are many free patterns available, if I find a pattern that has all the features I am looking for, I'll buy it. I haven't bought many books, but have a few out of which I have made several items. I brought one book to one of my knitting groups and a woman, who fortunately has not been back in months, wanted me to copy several patterns for her. I said no, I would not do that under any circumstances. There's free and there's free.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


oh my gosh, what a find! thanks so much (or maybe I shouldn't thank you-so many great looking patterns!) :sm02:


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I buy patterns and I take advantage of free ones that are offered. The patterns I purchase are mostly on Ravelry and I always check the comments and projects first to see if people are having problems with the pattern, are having to make lots of modifications, and if the designer is responding to questions. If I am purchasing a pattern online I like to buy from designers I trust. 

I also have a library of pattern books and leaflets that I've bought. The biggest difference, I find, between buying a book or leaflet and buying a pattern online is that when you're holding the pattern you can look at the way it's written: is it easy to understand? are the charts readable? are the instructions complete? You can't do that when you buy online as you don't see the pattern until after you've paid for it.

Pattern books have usually been looked at by editors and proofreaders before publishing. Many of the patterns online (free and paid) have been self-published and from what I've seen often have typos, spelling mistakes and errors. I think it's made people somewhat wary about buying patterns online. If it's a free pattern it's easier to shrug it off.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I'm afraid I disagree with that. Some of us are just not able to create a perfect pattern. Adjust, yes, but not design from scratch.


I agree with you. There's a lot more to it than pick a shape and design.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


I don't know whether to hug you or curse you!!! :sm09: I wanna download them all.
Really, thanks very much for the link. What a find! :sm24:


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Marcia,thanks for the wonderful link!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> I think there are so many one-shot 'designers' that are offering free patterns that there may be a tendency to forget the amount of planning and execution that is involved in more complicated designs. It takes a lot of work to design patterns for publication in magazines and to make a living at it. If your passion is knitting for charity, there are more than enough free patterns. If you want something unique, then paying for the pattern is the way to go. As an example, one would not expect to see Dee O'Keefe, OGE Designs, or Gypsycream make all of their patterns free. Their patterns are unique and well-written and show the dedication and passion involved.


 :sm24:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree. I really resist paying for them - but I am really tempted by the Hitofude Cardigan. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan

It is cleverly designed and has a sort of unique construction which are the things that, for me, make a pattern worth paying for. If it's a basic shape with a simple stitch repeat I can duplicate it, I don't need to buy it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

cindylee60 said:


> I've tried designing and i can't do it. I have one project that turned out and I forgot to keep track of my notes, so that pattern's gone lol! What i want to do is knit lace, I don't want to design. so yeah, I'll pay for a pattern...in fact most of my patterns have been paid for. I've paid lots for a pattern....I'll even pay $30 for a pattern...like this one!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/four-seasons-summer-symphony-wedding-ring-shawl


I can see exactly why, it's beautiful and the work gone into creating the pattern is priceless


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow! Thanks! I'll never need to buy another Knitting magazine.



Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I create all of my patts myself. I think that anyone could do it (the basic styles) if they focus on what is required - and SWATCH. That's the true key - following the numbers. I'm horrible w/Math in general but do know the basic shape of a cardi or sweater, so it's just a matter of filling-in-the-blanks w/ the number of sts & rows needed. I just need an individual's measurements, amount of ease required and my swatch numbers.
I have all of EZ's technique books (even a few of the NLs as I was around when she was on Public TV and sent these out), both of Mary Thomas's and all 4 of Barbara Walker's. Also several of the X-hundred Stitch dictionaries. These books/st dictionaries fill in the need for individualization of a project.

All designers should be paid: here's an example of what goes into a project.
Currently on one cable needle is a DIL's cardi: Seamless, Raglan, top-down (incs are more invisible than decs) w/small cables down the raglan seams and a V neck.

As my gauge worked out to be 3.7 sts per inch and 6.4 rows per inch, I have ended up with (what I avoid at all costs) increasing E3R - meaning that every other inc is done on the reverse side. It didn't work out to be a standard "Inc 1 st E4R, _x." 
Some rows are just knit the sts as they present themselves and some rows have up to 14 spots for adjustment = cables crossed, V neck incs, seam increases. But it's just basic Math! You need a 'fabric' X-number of sts wide and tall/long. There's nothing more complicated than that.

For my own sanity I listed the 64 rows available in the top/bodice and put all of the inc & cable directions in their proper rows before the underarm. 
This is to match her size exactly, not to just accept another designer's idea of what best fits a 38" bustline w/a certain amount of ease/length/etc.
Now if only I'd remember to check off each row as I complete them!! - - - but one actually learns to 'read' the knitting w/time & experience and can see when cables need crossing and increasing every 3rd row....


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Wow....that is great. Thank you so much.


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

books said:


> I must be cheap. I've been looking at Ravelry and other sites and I am amazed at some of the prices for patterns. There are so many free patterns out there I would not live long enough to make them all. And I have been snapping up pattern books and magazines (so in a sense, I do pay for patterns) Is it typical to pay almost $10.00 for a shawl? By the way, this is only my worthless opinion... no offense meant.


I consider myself cheap (in the good sense of the word) too. I won't live long enough to make all the free patterns in my collection! However, I purchased a few books, magazines and patterns before I ever heard of KP or Ravelry. Since joining, I have purchased only 4 or 5 patterns that were unlike any freebies. One or 2 of them were part of a kit. I've yet to see a $10.00 pattern I'd be willing to pay for!
Also, no offense meant to all designers out there and those who buy lots of patterns. Just my 2 cents worth :sm17:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Some of us, me among them, are somewhat math-challenged. If it's a flat item, no problem. Shaped or fitted? No way!


Ha J-J...that is me!! Some here could have the item completely finished in the time it takes me to do the math! I can take a stitch pattern from say Barbara Walker and make a cowl or something straight and flat, but then my designing talent quickly ends!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I agree. I really resist paying for them - but I am really tempted by the Hitofude Cardigan.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan
> 
> It is cleverly designed and has a sort of unique construction which are the things that, for me, make a pattern worth paying for. If it's a basic shape with a simple stitch repeat I can duplicate it, I don't need to buy it.


I bought and made that pattern. It is one of my favorites to wear. It is very well designed and every bit worth the price of pattern. It is not something you will find free. In the process the Designer walks you through some interesting techniques.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Meg59 said:


> I too have been thankful for the free patterns and I also buy ones that
> I am really fond of. What I object to is when the designer of the pattern copy writes it and objects to you selling the finished item on the Internet. I can understand the objection to the selling of the pattern, but if we are honest many of the patterns are an abdaptation of other patterns. So are there a lot of infringements of copywrite being sold as there own?
> 
> I am interested in what others think of this..


Many of us has observed this and have the same question.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I think it depends on the patterns. With complex lace shawls I am more than willing to pay for a pattern, especially if there are several large charted sections. However, I generally only buy from designers whose work I am familiar with. No purchasing a pattern does not mean that it is without errors, once the pattern goes to the printer it isn't the designer who is printing it and oftentimes the people who are typing in the patterns are known to make mistakes, not all of them are knitters or crocheters.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I not only have subscriptions to several knitting magazines, I can also find patterns on ravelry & allfreeknitting.com; you are just being careful as to how you spend your money, just as I am, since my husband retired earlier this year & we're now on a fixed income.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

If I am anticipating a perfect item especially if I need a specific size(s), I buy the pattern. If it is impulse knitting, I usually go with free because I have a bad habit of starting a pattern and going off into, "what if I......" Since almost all of my knitting is impulse, I use a lot of free.

My issue is not to buy or not to buy, but when do I stop adding more! I have so many saved patterns and links, I have more than enough resources.


----------



## carolsue1027 (Jan 17, 2015)

I usually find all my patterns on the internet. When I go to Lions Brand or Raverly I always write in where they ask what your question is "Free patterns" I too have more patterns and yarn to last beyond my lifetime. Ha ha


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

cspaen34 You state the situation perfectly. It takes a lot of time to design then write the pattern, graph it, . test it, size it, photograph it, publish it. They are entitled to compensation if you want them to design more of the same. Otherwise why would they bother with that headache?.. There are some who use their design ability to raise funds for a special charity. There are plenty of basic patterns, vintage patterns, simple things like scarves or hats that are free. Blankets, pillows, scarves with one stitch and not much shaping are easy to figure out. Those of you trying to change the size or the yarn or knitting to crochet and vice versa have a clue that it is not so simple.
So when I find a designer I really like or any pattern unusual that I want to make I am happy to pay the price. And when I don't have the money I do without and knit something else.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Oh yah, lots of opinions here....designers like to be paid, knitters would rather buy yarn and so it goes. Personally I get what ever I want after "thinking it over for a period of time" that is. When it comes to a new idea knitting a dish cloth--free sounds good. When I want to make a special garment--I'd rather get a professional pattern that has all the bugs ironed out. That's it.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think some of these designers are amazing. That being said, I just can't see paying some of the prices asked for these patterns.


----------



## nice (Dec 1, 2015)

Obrigada!muito boa tua lembrança.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

This is one of my reasons for buying patterns. They are called "Lily of the Valley Socks" on Ravelry. It is her first design!!!!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> This is one of my reasons for buying patterns. They are called "Lily of the Valley Socks" on Ravelry. It is her first design!!!!!!


Stunning!!!!! I'd like that motif on a summer cardigan.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Wow that is so cool!!! Thanks for the great link!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Those are amazing socks!!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

200 Japanese yen works out to 1.87 US for the Hifotude cardigan. Go for it.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> This is one of my reasons for buying patterns. They are called "Lily of the Valley Socks" on Ravelry. It is her first design!!!!!!


Oh, what beautiful socks and such an original design. I agree with Hillary4, that would be a beautiful design on a summer cardigan.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I love that site knittingfool have it saved since February. I agree there are a lot of free patterns, so far I only purchased one pattern and it was $4.00 not $10. I guess if I liked a certain pattern so much I probably would splurge but I don't need it so badly right now.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Brilliant thank you x


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I do agree, that I am frugal as well and do try to find free patterns, but.... I have found some that are so beautiful and unique that I had to purchase them. There is a great deal of work in writing a pattern that is intelligible, concise, easy to follow and if there are charts, they are either hand-done or a software program was purchased to create those charts. I recently purchased a book of historical patterns from the Civil War era. Why would I do that? Well the author/designer had to translate into current abbreviations and language, test, try out the pattern, document the differences, etc. etc. I've made a couple of "historic patterns" from an original book and did I really sweat through it. So there's lots of value to having someone update it and clarify the wording.

There are many wonderful designers and frequently, even when I've purchased a pattern, I've been able to modify it in some way to make another, different project. That goes for sewing as well. My grandmother used to take the sleeves from one pattern, mix it with another pattern, vary it, and so on. Many designers offer free patterns, both as an enticement to purchase and as a thank you to their loyal customers. We need to support our designers and crafters and LYS in order to keep these wonderful resources available. Those are my $.02 (in whatever currency)

In reading other posts, I saw the Lily of the Valley socks. I just went and bought another pattern!! So worth supporting such a talented artist. Can use that chart in any number of ways.



cspaen34 said:


> I understand your thoughts, Books; but, I do buy patterns on Ravelry. Usually they range more in the $5 to $6 range and some less. Often the same designer will treat to a free pattern which I appreciate.
> I feel the Designer deserves some compensation for the work they put into creating a design and putting it into a followable pattern format. It is no different than my asking a price for the scrubbies and dishcloths that I sell. A pattern that is both well written and includes a chart form if appropriate is worth a small price to me. Most of the Designers are also available for help should you have a question. Our KP designers are really great. Anyone who purchases a Dee O'Keefe pattern has raved about the experience knitting. I also see many Gypsycream creations. I won State Fair ribbons with a pattern from Oge as well as one of Dee's. It is hard to name all without leaving someone out. I just purchased a pattern by a fairly new member here, Top Tier Knits, who has shown us some beautiful knitting too. So, I would say I use free patterns also, but paying someone for their work is very acceptable, and worth it, to me


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I will pay for a pattern that I really like. It takes time and effort to design a pattern, write it out, test it, and publish. I look for originality of design and how many times I might use the pattern. With that in mind, some of the patterns are getting pretty pricey so I choose wisely, I hope.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, there are many free patterns that I've used and appreciated...but I also buy patterns if it is something I really love. I also am beginning to realize what time and expertise goes into many patterns and feel happy to purchase from a gifted designer. Then there are the patterns whose profits are going to support a cause I believe in..and I'm happy to contribute to that as well.
julie


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Another part of this question is "how many patterns do I need?". I just backed up my patterns in preparation for the Windows 10 update, and found I had about 4,000..... Mostly free ones that I saved, but I have purchased some as well. I will never live log enough to knit them all!! And yet I still look at patterns and save more, and I have a few on my wish list to buy! I just tell myself that there are worse "addictions" to have.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! Worth the splurge!!


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

I like free, but will occasionally pay if I can't find a good free pattern. But again the price has to be low, to fit my budget.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

You are not cheap. I have hundreds of saved free patterns (disc) but do buy the unusual ones. Personally, I would not pay $10.00 for a pattern. Canadian Rate of Exchange against the US$ could dig me about $13.00+


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> *In the process the Designer walks you through some interesting techniques.*


And _that_ is what makes it worthwhile buying!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I love your double knit scarf - very original. I found the pattern - I see why you bought it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-name-of-the-doctor-double-knit-scarf


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I have favorite designers whose patterns I will happily pay for and have never paid $10.00 for a single pattern, even patterns that are many pages in length. Rosemary Hill is one of my favored designers and I know her patterns are always well written and free of errors. Additionally she will reply to any purchaser of her pattern(s) who has a question. Lucy Neatby is another favorite along with Cat Bordhi and several others. The patterns that I pay for are generally unique and nothing like them can be found in the realm of "free" patterns. Though I often use free patterns and subscribe to ONE knitting magazine but stop by a local book store to flip through other magazines. If a magazine catches my eye with several patterns, I'll purchase it.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

OK... I've got a really dumb question. On the link that has been shared for free patterns, is there a way to search for something specific? For example, I just want to look for Toys or Softies. I don't know if you can't or am I just missing it?

https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7


----------



## Loee (Jan 2, 2016)

That old adage Work goes into into patterns. I appreciate free patterns of course . But. A labourer needs his/her wages. I don't make patterns by the way.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't mind buying reasonably priced patterns direct from the designer. Then, I just might get some instruction if there is a problem. I bought a exceptional doily pattern once for $20.00 (hurt) direct from the designer that was a nightmare. The #@X# designer never would email me back with an answer to questions I had regarding what appeared to be a STEP in the design missing. Don't think I'll ever do that again.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Dee O'Keefe has gorgeous shawl patterns on Ravelry for $4. I feel that is reasonable.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> OK... I've got a really dumb question. On the link that has been shared for free patterns, is there a way to search for something specific? For example, I just want to look for Toys or Softies. I don't know if you can't or am I just missing it?
> 
> https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7


I suspect not, but have a look at this page as the covers of these magazines reflect their contents far better: https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&and[]=firstTitle:L 
You will need to cut and paste - I don't know why the link broke in transit!!


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

vikicooks said:


> Thank you for the great link!!!


Me too! I had no idea.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

carolynsue43 said:


> So how do I get the pages big enough to read


First, switch to full screen - click the full screen icon (4 arrows) in the right. After that click on the "+" sign at the bottom. You can click on that at many times as you wish until the letters big enough to read.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll buy a pattern if I really like it. I don't knit nearly as much as most of the people on KP and only do it if I really like the pattern I'm using so it's worth it to me. I have to say though, I wouldn't pay $10 for a pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have some of both. If I see a magazine with a pattern that is so very unique to me, I will buy it. Usually not single patterns unless they are really really special.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

The library is an excellent source for knitting books and magazines. In many cases I have the library order new books for knitters so all may enjoy their use. I have found many book titles from Interweave Knits and Knitting Daily. I find wonderful blanket patterns this way. And once I make a blanket I like, I just change the stitch design and I'm off and running with another version. Presently I'm on my fourth version of the free "Malt" blanket by Tin Can Knits; check Ravelry for this blanket. It's very easy and different. With the first, instead of garter stitch I used moss (what a pain), the second has become a square within a square within a square, also using moss stitch, the third had three offset squares on one side of the blanket and the fourth will have one offset square on each end of the blanket. And these blankets are all from one pattern.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I will buy a pattern if I like it enough.
I think patterns are free sometimes because they have gone out of fashion, but many of them are still good patterns.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I download many free patterns and also buy many patterns. Some designs are too pretty to pass up and I too will never make a fraction of the patterns I have.


----------



## Penlady Barb (Jun 6, 2016)

I agree!!! I need to save all my money to buy the yarns for my free and printed projects. I buy magazines only if there is at least 2 patterns that I am dying to make. That means 4 or more a month. May all our good fortunes and happiness be as long as the yarns we use thru our lives!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't buy patterns that are sold individually because I can, and do, make my own designs. Besides, for the amount they are sometimes charging, i could buy a book with a lot of patterns and ideas.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> If it is really something I can't live without knitting I will pay for the pattern. What annoys me though are paid patterns with many mistakes in them. I really would expect the pattern to have been tested for mistakes.


Should you find an error in a pattern, you should let the company know. If no one tells them, they will continue to publish and sell incorrect patterns.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Davena said:


> Oh my goodness, what a great jackpot with this site. My Birthday is coming up and I feel I was just given my first gift . Thanks so much for sharing a real gem of patterns. Hope others take the time to view this site and see all the amazing free magazines with tons of patterns. I have saved it to my long long list of others. Hugs Davena


Happy Birthday!!! May it be a special day!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

No offense taken! I definitely avail myself of free patterns but some patterns I cannot pass by and I happily purchase them. Patterns are like stash, you can never have enough!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thanks for the link ????


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

flhusker said:


> My biggest issue with Paris patterns on Ravelry or elsewhere is the errors in them. I won't buy another one ever because one fine too many I've bought a pattern that had errors or was so totally confusing I had to give up on it.
> 
> The designers really need to make sure a pattern is correct and instructions clear.


I agree. It seems like every time the name Ravelry comes up there is a problem with their patterns. I have heard they do not proof their patterns. I hope this is not true.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I do utilize the features on Ravelry and have so many items in my Favorites. I know we all love free patterns but if I see something that is featured well and test knit then I'll spring $5-$6 for it, this is for garments btw. Many times I'll buy patterns on sale. If you "favorite" a designer or are a member of their Rav group, you will get a notification of pattern sales. 

If a design is simple enough then it's pretty easy to find a pattern that is free and has a lot of finished items that I can browse through and take note of alterations or any wonkyness in the pattern.

I haven't come across a pattern for $10 that I've had to have so to date, the most I've paid for one is about $6. This usually gives me hours and hours of knitting pleasure, so it's worth it to me.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Irene P said:


> I agree. It seems like every time the name Ravelry comes up there is a problem with their patterns. I have heard they do not proof their patterns. I hope this is not true.


Ravelry doesn't design patterns, they are simply a database for designers to enter and promote the sales or gifts of their patterns. I've had great luck with patterns written by individuals who are active on Ravelry. Many times it's just a matter of reading comments and looking at finished objects with notes on single patterns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene P said:


> I agree. It seems like every time the name Ravelry comes up there is a problem with their patterns. I have heard they do not proof their patterns. I hope this is not true.


"Ravelry" doesn't make patterns, nor does it proof anyone else's patterns. Think of Ravelry as a very big box full of hundreds of thousands of patterns that were made by thousands of people. We can most often see the item that was made from a pattern that may or may not be available _through_ Ravelry. It's illogical to blame Ravelry for anything - other than enabling us to collect even more patterns than we could without it!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Stunning!!!!! I'd like that motif on a summer cardigan.


They are lovely. I agree with the cardigan, or even a shawl, having the pattern on each end of it.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

MzBarnz said:


> OK... I've got a really dumb question. On the link that has been shared for free patterns, is there a way to search for something specific? For example, I just want to look for Toys or Softies. I don't know if you can't or am I just missing it?
> 
> https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7


Try Google by entering the name of what you are looking for. You will be surprised with what you will see.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Ravelry doesn't design patterns, they are simply a database for designers to enter and promote the sales or gifts of their patterns. I've had great luck with patterns written by individuals who are active on Ravelry. Many times it's just a matter of reading comments and looking at finished objects with notes on single patterns.


Even if Ravelry doesn't design the patterns, they should be sure they are correct if they are being sold. This would apply to anyone selling patterns. I am sure there are many that have not had problems, but I feel there should be accuracy in all of them.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Those lily of the valley socks are exactly why some of us are willing to purchase patterns sometimes. Wow!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I do have a collection of free patterns. There are so many sources for free patterns that it has to be something really special for me to purchase a pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Even if Ravelry doesn't design the patterns, they should be sure they are correct if they are being sold. This would apply to anyone selling patterns. I am sure there are many that have not had problems, but I feel there should be accuracy in all of them.


If you owned a commercial space in which you allowed others to transact business - buying/selling - would it be your business to verify that what the sellers are selling is in perfect condition?? I think not. 
Ravelry does NOT sell patterns, and has no business verifying the patterns that are sold through its website.
Ravelry _does_ sell advertising space to businesses - including designers - that are yarn-related.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Irene P said:


> Even if Ravelry doesn't design the patterns, they should be sure they are correct if they are being sold. This would apply to anyone selling patterns. I am sure there are many that have not had problems, but I feel there should be accuracy in all of them.


Impossible! I believe Ravelry receives a small fee for each pattern sold but it is very minimal. There are literally dozens of patterns uploaded to that database monthly. They would have to charge each user to be able to employ pattern checkers and test knitters to guarantee that each and every pattern entered is error-free. Most Ravelry users know this and would disagree with you as I do. The awesome thing is that you can usually communicate with other users or the designer, read their notes and determine for yourself if a pattern is well-written and worthy of your money and/or time.

If you were talking about Vogue Knitting, then I would agree with you. I have read many reviews of the patterns published in the magazines and they are typically riddled with errors. I hope this has changed. In that case yes, the patterns should be published in the mags with a near perfect accuracy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> ... patterns published in the magazines and they are typically riddled with errors. I hope this has changed. ...


Not much has changed: 
http://vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/corrections
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/knitters/corrections/
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/xrx_books/corrections/
And every publisher of printed patterns has a similar 'corrections' or 'errata' page. 
I sincerely doubt _any_ books or magazines have zero errors in their patterns. :sm03:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

The only pattern I can remember buying was the Dreambird. I had such a horrible time with it, I gave up, and never did get it made. So much for paying for a pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> The only pattern I can remember buying was the Dreambird. I had such a horrible time with it, I gave up, and never did get it made. So much for paying for a pattern.


: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal
I've _looked_ at it dozens of times, and managed to resist the temptation to buy it. I keep saying to myself, "I have enough patterns." So far, so good. Besides, I'll never have the 'right' yarn for it.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't buy patterns (I never knit an exact pattern), but I always find fantastic free patterns on Ravelry or somewhere else. Takes some time, but while I'm looking, I also learn a lot, get a lot of information.

Don't blame Ravelry. They do an exceptional job for us, knitters and for the designers. They deserves nothing but thank you. Did you know, that they only a 4 person company? 
http://blog.ravelry.com/2012/01/25/how-does-ravelry-make-money/


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

As I type this there are 14 pages of responses so I haven't read them all. I would just like to comment that I've often read complaints here from knitters upset at being asked to knit something for someone as if our time, the cost of the yarn, and our skill are free. If "free" knitting isn't ok, why do we demand free designing? I, too, use free patterns and am grateful for them. I also buy patterns for the same reason I use my LYS when I can and online or box stores when my budget can't handle it. I want to support those who make it possible for me to do this craft. I'm not trying to be holier than thou in saying this. I'm simply saying I try to find a balance and to realize that no matter how free it is, money plays a part or fills a need somewhere.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kacsa said:


> ... Don't blame Ravelry. They do an exceptional job for us, knitters and for the designers. They deserves nothing but thank you. Did you know, that they only a 4 person company?
> http://blog.ravelry.com/2012/01/25/how-does-ravelry-make-money/


Either I'd never known or I'd forgotten that Ravelry is just four humans. Or it was four years ago. Maybe a few more since then? At any rate, the website they're running is a great service to all yarny folk around the world, and it's not responsible for the accuracy of the of the patterns anyone distributes through it.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I have paid for a pattern in a local knitting store but never online.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not much has changed:
> http://vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/corrections
> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/knitters/corrections/
> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/xrx_books/corrections/
> ...


I've never come across a Rosemary Hill pattern with an error. If there are any out there, I just haven't found one. Her patterns appear in magazines and again, I've never come across one with an error. They probably exists but you couldn't prove it by me.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a pattern horder, but I really can't bring myself to go over $10 for a pattern. And I have to REALLY like it to pay that much. I scour ebay and all the different yarn sites, and it ticks me off when the free patterns are just a straight length of garter or stockinette. I mean who needs a pattern for that!!! The other thing that really gets me is when a yarn company makes the same pattern in the same yarn and everything, but it's in a different color so they list it as a separate pattern. Aw c'mon, people!!!

The other thing that I do with paid patterns is add them to interminable "wish lists." I have actually gone back and purchased patterns from both Etsy and Ravelry, but added to my own pattern stash, I have probably well over 1000 patterns I either have already or can purchase. I don't know why I need them all. It would take eternity for me to knit the shawls alone. Still, they're fun to go back and drool over!!!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I have so many free pattern projects on my "to do" list, I have little interest in paying for a pattern that may or may no be properly written. I have bought patterns that were interesting and cost a nominal fee such as the Fish Kiss Lips heel and Hitofude. Almost forgot, I did buy the class and pattern for Sanguhar gloves. Money well spent.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

The last patterns I bought were downloads from Gypsycream. Well worth the money, and unique. Otherwise I don't buy these days, having what must amount to hundreds of patterns in store.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Ellie61knit said:


> I've found with the knitting magazines and books that they are almost exclusively charted. I do like charts to refer to, but I prefer written instructions and seldom will purchase a pattern that is charted only. My brain just doesn't work with graphics as well as it does with print.


I, too, am a chart hater. I have managed to knit hundreds of item in my 80 years of knitting without them. I stopped buying knitting magazines years ago because so many used charts only for most of their patterns. 
Aside from the fact that I, like you, don't work well with graphics, my eyes are not what they were. And why should I go to the trouble of enlarging a graphic when I hate them?
I once complained to a well-known magazine about all their charts and that I felt it was just laziness on the part the designer. The reply I received was that the charts saved space. I have no doubt they do, but if they cut down on buyers like myself, what is the advantage to them?


----------



## looseille (Oct 30, 2015)

I am grateful to Ravelry and use the free and have also bought patterns but what does annoy me is how many patterns that are for sale look alike, Some years ago I bought a kit, it was the little blue monkey kit, quality wool and the pattern was great to follow. Its amazing how many monkeys there are on Ravelry that are the spitting image of that little blue monkey...............now I'm not casting aspersions at anyone selling monkey patterns but I have to smile.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Thank you for this link!!!! It is a treasure trove!!!!

To books, the OP: There are certain patterns I buy because I want to support the designer. KP's own Stevieland, aka Dee O'Keefe, I buy whatever pattern she publishes. Her shawls are gorgeous and her patterns are so well written and charted that I don't think I've ever found an error in any. There are just a few others that I will buy, such as Katie Davies. I also have some designer friends in my knitting group and I will buy their patterns if I like them to support them.

$10 is ridiculous for a knitting pattern. I don't think I've ever paid more than about $6 for a pattern.


----------



## operator (Jun 3, 2016)

CAPASN34 ,I knit dishcloths also,but have never sold any how much do you charge for a dish cloth,or how do you figure how much to charge.I have given away tons of them,maybe I need to consider selling some.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> I understand your thoughts, Books; but, I do buy patterns on Ravelry. Usually they range more in the $5 to $6 range and some less. Often the same designer will treat to a free pattern which I appreciate.
> I feel the Designer deserves some compensation for the work they put into creating a design and putting it into a followable pattern format. It is no different than my asking a price for the scrubbies and dishcloths that I sell. A pattern that is both well written and includes a chart form if appropriate is worth a small price to me. Most of the Designers are also available for help should you have a question. Our KP designers are really great. Anyone who purchases a Dee O'Keefe pattern has raved about the experience knitting. I also see many Gypsycream creations. I won State Fair ribbons with a pattern from Oge as well as one of Dee's. It is hard to name all without leaving someone out. I just purchased a pattern by a fairly new member here, Top Tier Knits, who has shown us some beautiful knitting too. So, I would say I use free patterns also, but paying someone for their work is very acceptable, and worth it, to me


Thanks for saying this. I love Ravelry--enjoy free patterns but also enjoy buying them from designers I follow. I have one published pattern myself--and YES, it does take a lot of time and testing to present a well organized, accurate design. If you do find errors in a pattern you get, free or paid, by all means contact the designer. Most of the time, though, I think you will find the patterns to be pretty accurate. Also, on Ravelry, if you buy a pattern and corrections or revisions are made, you will get an email with a link to download the newer version. This is really a valuable aspect of the service, I believe.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Back in the "old" days, from the 1930's until about the end of that century, I never encountered a single mistake in a pattern. I don't know what happened after that that made mistakes so frequent. Maybe proof readers second guessing the designers? Just one thought.


----------



## nylirama (Dec 5, 2014)

This is an awesome site! I can't figure out how to "print" from it....can you help?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

i purchase patterns if I like them. I believe in supporting artisans.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Even if Ravelry doesn't design the patterns, they should be sure they are correct if they are being sold. This would apply to anyone selling patterns. I am sure there are many that have not had problems, but I feel there should be accuracy in all of them.


Ravelry is the media part that brings these patterns to us. The person posting the pattern on Ravelry is responsible for any correction and posting erratas or contact them. Ravelry is merely the vehicle that brings this wonderful convenience to our homes--yah for Ravelry! The rest of us also contribute by leaving comments on difficult parts of a project that we SHARE--we're all in this together lets have fun.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> OK... I've got a really dumb question. On the link that has been shared for free patterns, is there a way to search for something specific? For example, I just want to look for Toys or Softies. I don't know if you can't or am I just missing it?
> 
> http://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7


I've never seen this site before. I just downloaded an entire magazine??? can this be legally published?? It's like sharing copy-write patterns with others--not a good thing. Does anyone else know about this site?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is there anything that isn't?


SS checks!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jemima wrote:
Patterns and Yarn are creeping up price wise.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Is there anything that isn't?


SS checks!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I've never seen this site before. I just downloaded an entire magazine??? can this be legally published?? It's like sharing copy-write patterns with others--not a good thing. Does anyone else know about this site?


I have never seen it before either. You have to log in so imagine you have to pay for what you want to download. Is it a sort of clearing house?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have never seen it before either. You have to log in so imagine you have to pay for what you want to download. Is it a sort of clearing house?


I didn't create a log in and I downloaded a magazine free. So nice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I've never seen this site before. I just downloaded an entire magazine??? can this be legally published?? It's like sharing copy-write patterns with others--not a good thing. Does anyone else know about this site?


I'm not sure it's legal. Someone would have to contact the publishers of those magazines and ask in order to know for sure. Not something most KPers would do, I fear.

For me, it's overload territory. I can't bring myself to download any of the magazines, because there are just too many!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've never come across a Rosemary Hill pattern with an error. If there are any out there, I just haven't found one. Her patterns appear in magazines and again, I've never come across one with an error. They probably exists but you couldn't prove it by me.


I didn't say that every published pattern has an error. I did say that every print publisher has error/errata/correction pages on their websites. I was quickly put off buying any more books after printing out the sheets of corrections for one book from XRX publications (Knitter's magazine publisher), cutting them apart and taping them into the book on each pattern's page. The book won't close flat anymore, because there are so many bits of paper sticking out of it!!! No more new books for this knitter! And I won't knit a pattern from any of my old books and pamphlets, before searching for it on Ravelry to see if someone has found an error in it.

I can usually figure out what the error is for myself, but I no longer wish to have to spend time knitting, ripping, and reknitting to do so.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Back in the "old" days, from the 1930's until about the end of that century, I never encountered a single mistake in a pattern. I don't know what happened after that that made mistakes so frequent. Maybe proof readers second guessing the designers? Just one thought.


You were lucky. I found one error in one pattern in 1973. It took me almost a week to decide that there really was an error in the pattern and that it wasn't just _me_.

There have always been errors in publications of every kind. In novels, it doesn't make much difference. In recipe books and pattern books, it can make all the difference. In pre-internet days, one _could_ send a stamped, self-addressed envelope - business size if not bigger - to the publisher to get the errata sheet for that particular book. Few people knew that and even fewer bothered. In knitting magazines, subsequent issues would have a notice - small print well inside the magazine - where they noted the errors from previously published patterns. If you were a subscriber, you got the corrections _eventually_. If you were just picking up the odd issue at the newsstand, too bad.

I do not believe there are more mistakes now than decades ago. I do believe that today's communication technology has enabled us to have contact with far more people who share our passion for yarny goodness, and the multitude of people who complain - each about a single instance of an error - gives us the impression that there are far more errors now than before. Before the internet, we had precious few contacts with other knitters who were working different patterns.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree, why pay, when there are a world of freebies out there. Unless, and this is a big unless, you have to have that one special pattern, and it ( bummer) is not free.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I've never seen this site before. I just downloaded an entire magazine??? can this be legally published?? It's like sharing copy-write patterns with others--not a good thing. Does anyone else know about this site?


I also checked out this site and downloaded an entire magazine for free. It doesn't fit right with me! Plus, when I looked through the magazine to see the contents (after downloading as I couldn't find a way to do before hand) it appears as though it is completely photocopied! I don't think I will go back


----------



## SGreenWinnipeg (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree but it does have to be special and there are lots of patterns out there. I have acquired lots that are free and made them also
Enjoy your kniiting


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Ellie61knit said:


> Rosewood11 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a pattern horder, but I really can't bring myself to go over $10 for a pattern. And I have to REALLY like it to pay that much. I scour ebay and all the different yarn sites, and it ticks me off when the free patterns are just a straight length of garter or stockinette. I mean who needs a pattern for that!!! The other thing that really gets me is when a yarn company makes the same pattern in the same yarn and everything, but it's in a different color so they list it as a separate pattern. Aw c'mon, people!!!"
> ...


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You were lucky. I found one error in one pattern in 1973. It took me almost a week to decide that there really was an error in the pattern and that it wasn't just _me_.
> 
> There have always been errors in publications of every kind. In novels, it doesn't make much difference. In recipe books and pattern books, it can make all the difference. In pre-internet days, one _could_ send a stamped, self-addressed envelope - business size if not bigger - to the publisher to get the errata sheet for that particular book. Few people knew that and even fewer bothered. In knitting magazines, subsequent issues would have a notice - small print well inside the magazine - where they noted the errors from previously published patterns. If you were a subscriber, you got the corrections _eventually_. If you were just picking up the odd issue at the newsstand, too bad.
> 
> I do not believe there are more mistakes now than decades ago. I do believe that today's communication technology has enabled us to have contact with far more people who share our passion for yarny goodness, and the multitude of people who complain - each about a single instance of an error - gives us the impression that there are far more errors now than before. Before the internet, we had precious few contacts with other knitters who were working different patterns.


 :sm24: I think also that because of the internet, designers are being pressured to get their patterns out faster. This is maybe why the odd error gets through.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

berigora said:


> :sm24: There are quite a lot of free (and paid!) patterns out there that seem to be nothing more than swatches enlarged to make a garment of some kind. I agree, why would you spend money on those?


Some people just need their hands held as they make the item; so they use/buy a pattern.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Back in the "old" days, from the 1930's until about the end of that century, I never encountered a single mistake in a pattern. I don't know what happened after that that made mistakes so frequent. Maybe proof readers second guessing the designers? Just one thought.


I test for several designers of knit and crochet doll clothes. I find some of the other designers just work a pattern and don't actually read it and follow it to detect problems. I follow the written words verbatim and report any issues immediately before continuing on. Sometimes people also do not actually know how to read patterns, which, if you learned by watching a person or a video, you may not have learned. I taught myself from books, therefore I can actually follow patterns and read terminology.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I test for several designers of knit and crochet doll clothes. I find some of the other designers just work a pattern and don't actually read it and follow it to detect problems. I follow the written words verbatim and report any issues immediately before continuing on. Sometimes people also do not actually know how to read patterns, which, if you learned by watching a person or a video, you may not have learned. I taught myself from books, therefore I can actually follow patterns and read terminology.


My mother taught me to knit in my early teens, which was in the 1930's. In high school I made all my own socks and sweaters. Perhaps patterns were more straightforward then? I still have some of my knitting books from back then. Lux, the soap we used to wash woolens with, put them out. All yarn available was pure wool and fine. Knitting needles were finer back then. Then, during the forties I think it was, the "condo" sweaters came out. With those you used a combination of both fine and heavier gauge needles. I have seen a lot of trends and changes in knitting in my time. There is so much more choice now.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Some people just need their hands held as they make the item; so they use/buy a pattern.


I would not buy them, however! Plenty of freebies out there, and I confess I have downloaded such patterns when they contain an interesting stitch ... :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> ... *during the forties I think it was, the "condo" sweaters came out*. With those you used a combination of both fine and heavier gauge needles. I have seen a lot of trends and changes in knitting in my time. There is so much more choice now.


Really?!! I thought they only began in the late 60s, but I was a baby in the late 40s, so had missed that then.

I like condo-knitting, because the resulting fabric _looks_ complicated, but it's only garter stitch. It's great for 'special' yarns, when the yarn would overpower any stitch pattern, and just plain stockinette or garter stitch is too boring.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really?!! I thought they only began in the late 60s, but I was a baby in the late 40s, so had missed that then.
> 
> I like condo-knitting, because the resulting fabric _looks_ complicated, but it's only garter stitch. It's great for 'special' yarns, when the yarn would overpower any stitch pattern, and just plain stockinette or garter stitch is too boring.


I also thought condo knitting started round about that time. However, I discovered a Jaeger pattern in my mother's collection requiring needles of 3 (UK) sizes. The rib is done with size 10 and the body of the jumper is done condo-style with a size 1 and a size 6, sold as a pair specifically for this kind of pattern. As it cost a whole 2d I am thinking it is a bit older than the 60s!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


WOW how did you find this gem? Thank you what a great link.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

berigora said:


> I also thought condo knitting started round about that time. However, I discovered a Jaeger pattern in my mother's collection requiring needles of 3 (UK) sizes. The rib is done with size 10 and the body of the jumper is done condo-style with a size 1 and a size 6, sold as a pair specifically for this kind of pattern. As it cost a whole 2d I am thinking it is a bit older than the 60s!


Yes, I'd say it was much older than the 60s. I know that in the UK it was called 'odd-pin' knitting. Patterns for either name are few and far between, but they're really unnecessary. Two very different sized needles. Garter stitch. Cannot be done in the round, unless ... maybe if you want to change the working tip ever round; I have not (yet) tried that.

My sister is still using the long-sleeved condo-knit pullover I did with Jaeger yarn in the 80s for her. I'm amazed it has stood up so well.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really?!! I thought they only began in the late 60s, but I was a baby in the late 40s, so had missed that then.
> 
> I like condo-knitting, because the resulting fabric _looks_ complicated, but it's only garter stitch. It's great for 'special' yarns, when the yarn would overpower any stitch pattern, and just plain stockinette or garter stitch is too boring.


It could certainly have been in the sixties. I am just remembering it from a long time ago. But my memory is very faulty. I don't even remember if I made a condo sweater but I have a vague memory of switching needles when making a shell.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

fdb123 said:


> As I type this there are 14 pages of responses so I haven't read them all. I would just like to comment that I've often read complaints here from knitters upset at being asked to knit something for someone as if our time, the cost of the yarn, and our skill are free. If "free" knitting isn't ok, why do we demand free designing? I, too, use free patterns and am grateful for them. I also buy patterns for the same reason I use my LYS when I can and online or box stores when my budget can't handle it. I want to support those who make it possible for me to do this craft. I'm not trying to be holier than thou in saying this. I'm simply saying I try to find a balance and to realize that no matter how free it is, money plays a part or fills a need somewhere.


Well said. And I am laughing that it has taken us 17 pages to say "some of us buy patterns, some of us buy them sometimes, and some of us don't!"


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I think another consideration is how many times are you going to use that bought pattern? If you buy a pattern, for example, of a distinctive scarf and are going to make it for several birthdays of friends and family, then it is worth the price.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Irene P said:


> I agree. It seems like every time the name Ravelry comes up there is a problem with their patterns. I have heard they do not proof their patterns. I hope this is not true.


Ravelry does not write or sell the patterns. It's a site for people to publish their patterns, what they've knit, their stash, etc. The webmaster has simply made a place for yarnies to share all things yarn related.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> Ravelry does not write or sell the patterns. It's a site for people to publish their patterns, what they've knit, their stash, etc. The webmaster has simply made a place for yarnies to share all things yarn related.


Absolute right. Ravelry provides a fantastic service.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you owned a commercial space in which you allowed others to transact business - buying/selling - would it be your business to verify that what the sellers are selling is in perfect condition?? I think not.
> Ravelry does NOT sell patterns, and has no business verifying the patterns that are sold through its website.
> Ravelry _does_ sell advertising space to businesses - including designers - that are yarn-related.


Please, no offense intended to you or Ravelry, but you are contradicting yourself. Look above. You first said Ravelry does not sell patterns, but then mentioned it sells space for designers through their website. If I were to buy from any company, I would expect them to back up the quality of the products. Correct me if I am wrong, but if you buy a pattern, you pay Ravelry and they then pay the designer. I am not looking to give Ravelry a problem, but over a few years, I have seen a number of people complaining about the patterns they offer through their website.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> My mother taught me to knit in my early teens, which was in the 1930's. In high school I made all my own socks and sweaters. Perhaps patterns were more straightforward then? I still have some of my knitting books from back then. Lux, the soap we used to wash woolens with, put them out. All yarn available was pure wool and fine. Knitting needles were finer back then. Then, during the forties I think it was, the "condo" sweaters came out. With those you used a combination of both fine and heavier gauge needles. I have seen a lot of trends and changes in knitting in my time. There is so much more choice now.


Guard those pattern books! They, I am sure, will, if not already, be considered collector's items. They are close to, if not older, to 70 years old! Out of curiosity, what is the date and price on the book? Enjoy them.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Please, no offense intended, but you are contradicting yourself. Look above. You first said Ravelry does not sell patterns, but then mentioned it sells space for designers through their website. If I were to buy from any company, I would expect them to back up the quality of the products. Correct me if I am wrong, but if you buy a pattern, you pay Ravelry. Call me old fashioned, if you will.


Hi Irene,

Actually when you buy a pattern through Ravelry you do NOT pay Ravelry. You link directly with the person selling the pattern, and the money goes straight to them.

Hope this helps.

Nancy


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> Hi Irene,
> 
> Actually when you buy a pattern through Ravelry you do NOT pay Ravelry. You link directly with the person selling the pattern, and the money goes straight to them.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Nancy. I have always thought Ravelry had to be paid, based I what I've heard.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Guard those pattern books! They, I am sure, will, if not already, be considered collector's items. They are close to, if not older, to 70 years old! Out of curiosity, what is the date and price on the book? Enjoy them.


I can only lay my hands on one at the moment. (My numerous knitting books need organizing). The one I have in front of me is missing the cover so if it had a date on it, it is gone now. I do remember making things out of it for my daughter who was born in 1946 and the book had been in the family since the 1930's. It is a small size book in its outer dimensions, being 6 x 9 inches, but has 108 pages. The print is small so there are a lot of patterns in it. I am sure the book was free. I don't ever remember paying for a knitting book until the 1960's. And the only reason I remember that was we made a trip to England and I bought one or two in London. 
That was in Woolworth's, I think. I still have them and they would have been very cheap. I made a cable pullover out of one a couple of years ago. The patterns were classics.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> Ravelry does not write or sell the patterns. It's a site for people to publish their patterns, what they've knit, their stash, etc. The webmaster has simply made a place for yarnies to share all things yarn related.


And I wish a multitude of blessings and wealth upon the webmaster and crew who had the inspiration to create and maintain Ravelry!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Guard those pattern books! They, I am sure, will, if not already, be considered collector's items. They are close to, if not older, to 70 years old! Out of curiosity, what is the date and price on the book? Enjoy them.


I have pattern booklets from the 30s and on up. The earlier ones had no dates whatsoever, not even a little ©19XX. Being nearly null at dating by the fashions, I just think of them as 'old'. Come to think of it, at 70, I can now be thought of as 'old' too! :sm19: 
The hard-cover pattern _books_ do have copyright dates, and I'll let my survivors decide how to dispose of them. I'm not parting with any, unless someone comes to visit me and _really_ wants one. I've already divested myself of the duplicates I had - somehow - acquired. I shouldn't be getting any more, since I've stopped looking on eBay for knitting 'stuff'. That was a dangerous habit!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RP1019 said:


> Well said. And I am laughing that it has taken us 17 pages to say "some of us buy patterns, some of us buy them sometimes, and some of us don't!"


But have we enjoyed the conversations? If so, then that's not too many pages. :sm17:


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And I wish a multitude of blessings and wealth upon the webmaster and crew who had the inspiration to create and maintain Ravelry!!!


Hear, hear! The creator & his wife, for whom he created it, live in my immediate area. I'm pleased with their site & its success. I hope it continues for years.
ETA: I've bought a few patterns on Ravelry, using PayPal & linking directly with the seller. Most of my patterns are free ones, but I've bought some I just loved & still have some in my favorites list. One in my list is $20 which I will probably never buy. Most others are $6 or less. When I'm ready to make those I'll pick my top one to buy & knit or crochet first.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:
 

> I can only lay my hands on one at the moment. (My numerous knitting books need organizing). The one I have in front of me is missing the cover so if it had a date on it, it is gone now. I do remember making things out of it for my daughter who was born in 1946 and the book had been in the family since the 1930's. It is a small size book in its outer dimensions, being 6 x 9 inches, but has 108 pages. The print is small so there are a lot of patterns in it. I am sure the book was free. I don't ever remember paying for a knitting book until the 1960's. And the only reason I remember that was we made a trip to England and I bought one or two in London.
> That was in Woolworth's, I think. I still have them and they would have been very cheap. I made a cable pullover out of one a couple of years ago. The patterns were classics.


Your daughter and I were born in the same year. My mother did not do a lot of knitting, but she did get me started when i was 11 years old. Didn't do much of this until I met my husband, we married and had children. (last year we celebrated our Golden Annivesary!) I still see one of my daughters putting sweaters I made her in the early 70's on her twin daughters. I have been addicted since.

I inherited some pattern books/booklets from a friend who just turned 95 years old. I have some that go back to: 1942 - Gift Shopping With Crochet, charge then was ten cents (US Dollars), 1951 -Crochet Money Makers For Your Bazaar, cost also was ten cents (US), 1947, JP COATS AND CLARK OLD AND NEW FAVORITES - also ten cents (US). There is one that dates back to 1938! (WOW - You've gotten me to review my books!) All in all, I have been putting them in plastic top loading sheets and storing them in a looseleaf binder for protection. Thought I would mention this for others looking for ways to protect their "heirlooms". Enjoy your books and your knitting!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> But have we enjoyed the conversations? If so, then that's not too many pages. :sm17:


This, for me, also been enjoyable. It is so nice to be able to share thoughts. The one thing we all agree on is that we love to knit and crochet!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene P said:


> This, for me, also been enjoyable. It is so nice to be able to share thoughts. The one thing we all agree on is that we love to knit and crochet!


And you and I share our birth year, though I may be the older. January 23, 1946. :sm17:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And you and I share our birth year, though I may be the older. January 23, 1946. :sm17:


Only a "little bit". I'm October.


----------



## inc1961 (Jul 15, 2015)

Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


Wow! Thank you!


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

My skill level isn't quite up to those beautiful ethereal lace shawls etc.. patterns. They are absolutely gorgeous and the artist that creates the pattern then knits and displays them should definitely be compensated. They are often so intricate, but that makes them so beautiful. Because they are so detailed, my fear is I'll lose my place in the pattern or it will sit so long between knitting times, that I'd have to undo and begin again. Currently I am having more fun knitting quick, afghans, scarves, shawls, etc.. using the stock acrylic yarn I can find. Until a friend hooked me up with ravelry and I discovered all those 'free' sites for patterns, I used make my projects from knitted stitch pattern books from the library, and still use them as my go to source when I want to do something unique. As an example, I've seen afghans made with old shale pattern for sale, and I just can't do it. I've been making old shale pattern scarves and afghans for years using the stitch books, just adjust for repeats for the size. Someday, when I retire, or have more time, I'll try those fancy ones; after I learn cable.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello friend KPers
I have signed into the "knitting crochet magazine" site. I can see the scanned copy of the magazine in a slide show. Is there a way I can print the pages of a particular pattern from the magazine. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


Marcia1767 said:


> I found this link here awhile back. It's great, all the latest knitting crochet magazines and they are all free. When the newest issue comes out, the last issue will show up here. Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I have paid for the occasional pattern when I have really fallen in love with something, but I wouldn't pay $10 and especially wouldn't pay USD10 as that works out at over $14 here.
> 
> Given that I seldom make the same pattern twice, I am happy to scroll through the free patterns to find what I want or near enough to alter to get what I see in my mind's eye. I do sometimes buy a vintage pattern that is otherwise out of print (and seldom find errors in these!) but I am confident enough to work my way around the odd error in some of today's patterns.
> 
> But I'd rather spend the dosh on the yarn!


I do both especially if I want a pattern and its not a free one I also tend to buy books as there are quite a few patterns in there that I can knit plus it works out a lot cheaper doing it that way rather than buying single patterns. But its each to their own when it comes to either free or paying for patterns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

overwhelmed1 said:


> Hello friend KPers
> I have signed into the "knitting crochet magazine" site. I can see the scanned copy of the magazine in a slide show. Is there a way I can print the pages of a particular pattern from the magazine. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


I can't find any way to download either an entire issue (I looked only at KnitnStyle February 2012.) or an individual pattern. What I _can_ do is right-click, select 'save image as', and save it on my computer. It's too small for me to read if printed out, but the magical powers of the computer allow me to enlarge it on my screen and read/work from that. If I _must_ have it big enough to print and read, I enlarge it on my screen and then use the Snipping Tool to save it larger, or I can transcribe the text into a text document and make the font whatever size I like.

NOTE!! Not every part of every pattern is inside every magazine! I discovered that, when I tried to snag the pattern for the Blue Jean Cardi-Vest from that issue. The page I need isn't there. No problem, I don't really need a pattern to knit a vest, I just thought it would be nice to have with the images of the knotted-and-tails-hanging design. The photos are all I really need, and I got them. :sm17:

Maybe someone else has found how to download the entire issue?


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you JJ.All I did is to print screen and pasted in a word document. But the writings are very blurry to read. I thought there must be a way to print the pages as pdf.


Jessica-Jean said:


> I can't find any way to download either an entire issue (I looked only at KnitnStyle February 2012.) or an individual pattern. What I _can_ do is right-click, select 'save image as', and save it on my computer. It's too small for me to read if printed out, but the magical powers of the computer allow me to enlarge it on my screen and read/work from that. If I _must_ have it big enough to print and read, I enlarge it on my screen and then use the Snipping Tool to save it larger, or I can transcribe the text into a text document and make the font whatever size I like.
> 
> NOTE!! Not every part of every pattern is inside every magazine! I discovered that, when I tried to snag the pattern for the Blue Jean Cardi-Vest from that issue. The page I need isn't there. No problem, I don't really need a pattern to knit a vest, I just thought it would be nice to have with the images of the knotted-and-tails-hanging design. The photos are all I really need, and I got them. :sm17:
> 
> Maybe someone else has found how to download the entire issue?


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Hm, interesting. When I scroll down the page where the individual magazine is shown for reading, then at the right side there are download options, even for different file formats (epub, kindle, pdf ...) and if you put the cursor right next to the format you want a download button shows up right next to the word. Downloading worked great (did I mention that I love epub XD) and I tried pdf, too. Everything there and well readable.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you Linuxgirl. Found pdf download. 


Linuxgirl said:


> Hm, interesting. When I scroll down the page where the individual magazine is shown for reading, then at the right side there are download options, even for different file formats (epub, kindle, pdf ...) and if you put the cursor right next to the format you want a download button shows up right next to the word. Downloading worked great (did I mention that I love epub XD) and I tried pdf, too. Everything there and well readable.


 :sm24:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And I wish a multitude of blessings and wealth upon the webmaster and crew who had the inspiration to create and maintain Ravelry!!!


Me too. I love that site! I'm not on it to chat necessarily, that's what I use KP for but I use so many features of Ravelry and usually search out answers to knitting or pattern related questions there first.


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

You're welcome vikicooks!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I'm happy to pay for a pattern if I really like it. eg Gypsycream and Rainebo toy patterns - I haven't seen better ones free. I bought the Hitofude pattern (which cost peanuts) because the construction and style of it is like nothing I'd seen before. I recently bought a vest pattern because I just couldn't find the right one free. I buy baby shawl patterns too. I'm currently finishing off a maybebabydesigns circular shawl which I paid for. I also use a lot of free ones but I like to support designers too. I'd say all the patterns I buy are reasonably priced.
> 
> ETA - I've never paid as much as $10.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I will purchase patterns if it is something I like and want to knit.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Linuxgirl said:


> Hm, interesting. When I scroll down the page where the individual magazine is shown for reading, then at the right side there are download options, even for different file formats (epub, kindle, pdf ...) and if you put the cursor right next to the format you want a download button shows up right next to the word. Downloading worked great (did I mention that I love epub XD) and I tried pdf, too. Everything there and well readable.


I thought I'd seen that the other day, but not today. Maybe it depends on which magazine or issue??


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I thought I'd seen that the other day, but not today. Maybe it depends on which magazine or issue??


I just tried two of them for now, but both had it. Which one was it, where you didn't see it? I'd like to try if it comes up for me or not. Just to test, if maybe some magazines can't be downloaded.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Linuxgirl said:


> I just tried two of them for now, but both had it. Which one was it, where you didn't see it? I'd like to try if it comes up for me or not. Just to test, if maybe some magazines can't be downloaded.


KnitnStyle February 2012: https://archive.org/details/KnitnStyle_177_2012


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Oops!!! I just discovered that the download options are available only when the thumbnail is visible on the screen; need to scroll down to them. No scroll bar available when in the larger view!!!!

However, I don't think I'll download any full issues anyway. I'd rather just copy the individual pages I'm interested in and not risk either downloading a virus _or_ cramming my computer full of pages of magazine ads.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And you and I share our birth year, though I may be the older. January 23, 1946. :sm17:


 I have another friend with that birthday! :sm01:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay I read all 19 pages! There's some very interesting responses . I do so enjoy free patterns. I have also given out several of my free patterns. After several years of prompting by many people, I decided to sell my patterns.
Since April I've been selling one of my designs and I have several more to publish. I can certainly attest to the fact that there is a lot of work involved in getting your pattern ready to publish: it's not, just about typing up your notes. I have corrected other people's patterns and published my notes on Ravelry projects page and this website is well. It's frustrating when a designer doesn't respond to emails asking for corrections . Having been on both ends of this question,I think we need to respect each other regardless of how we feel about free or paid patterns. And remember some people call it a hobby,some people call it a job, and some people call it a passion. I think it's important that we respect that . Everyone's coming from a different place . The most I have paid for a pattern was over $24. Because I had to buy a book to get it. I have purchased many patterns from Ravelry, Etsy, Craftsy, magazines and books. Sadly, some of them I have not even used. It seems there's not enough hours in the day the make every pattern you like . I've had to regroup since I started writing my own patterns because I don't have enough time to make everything I'd like to make. I am forced to focus on the work I'm doing to get my patterns ready to publish . It is my passion! Enjoy your crafts!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> ... I've had to regroup since I started writing my own patterns because I don't have enough time to make everything I'd like to make. I am forced to focus on the work I'm doing to get my patterns ready to publish . It is my passion! Enjoy your crafts!


So? Where might one see/buy your patterns?


----------



## 78149 (Nov 26, 2012)

"Lots of "free" patterns. https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7 . If this does not show up as a link, ust cut and paste it. I have it book marked so I can always find it."

Wow Marcia, what a fantastic site. Thank you so much for sharing.
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So? Where might one see/buy your patterns?


 You can check out the Facebook link underneath my posts for my latest work and you can check out Ravelry Celtic Moods Wrap or is listed on Craftsy as Celtic Moods Wrap. Thanks for asking. :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> You can check out the Facebook link underneath my posts for my latest work and you can check out Ravelry Celtic Moods Wrap or is listed on Craftsy as Celtic Moods Wrap. Thanks for asking. :sm01:


Links:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-moods-wrap
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/clothing/celtic-moods-wrap/205018?rceId=1462644065974~s6k693ia

Too many patterns I want to do! Too little time!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Links:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-moods-wrap
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/clothing/celtic-moods-wrap/205018?rceId=1462644065974~s6k693ia
> 
> Too many patterns I want to do! Too little time!!


 Thanks for the links and thanks for looking, I get that ,too many patterns thing and the two little time. This is really cool because it's crocheted Instead of knit but it looks knit. If you need to make something in a hurry it works out well. :sm01:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> But have we enjoyed the conversations? If so, then that's not too many pages. :sm17:


Oh, not complaining just observing....(late reply because of a week of vacation)


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> KnitnStyle February 2012: https://archive.org/details/KnitnStyle_177_2012


I saw your review there - page 52 is there - it is opposite the photo of the man's green Henley-style sweater and has the instructions for the start of the vest near the end of the page.


----------



## crafty76ivanhoe (Apr 4, 2016)

Me to, I dont pay for patterns if I can help it. There are so many sights out there. I have at lease 240 free patterns on my computer just waiting. One day. LOL :sm11:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crafty76ivanhoe said:


> Me to, I dont pay for patterns if I can help it. There are so many sights out there. I have at lease 240 free patterns on my computer just waiting. One day. LOL :sm11:


I bow to your restraint!!! There are thousands of patterns stored on my laptop, a couple of portable hard-drives, several thumb-drives, and at least two desktop computers. There're be more on my phone and tablet, but I don't know how to save anything on them. :sm17:


----------

